# [OFF SONDAGE] La taille de votre kernel

## bosozoku

Bonjour tout le monde ! 

Je fais ce sondage pour me rendre compte de la taille de votre kernel.

Aussi pour débattre sans s'énerver ^^ sur les noyaux monolithiques et les modulaires.

Perso je suis plutot adepte de modulaire meme si je ne connais pas exactement les caractéristiques et avantages techniques que ça procure (à part que ça utilise moins de mémoire au chargement, les modules permettent une grande flexibilité pour le matériel etc...).

Voila le mien : 

```
 ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10                      

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,6M nov  8 09:46 /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10

```

Il ne tient toujours pas sur une disquette mais j'ai du mal à voir ce qu'il ya en dur en trop.

----------

## Trevoke

```
Gen2al alg # ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo 

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2.2M Oct 27 11:10 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo
```

Voui, tout en dur chez moi  :Wink: 

----------

## Celeborn

```
 # ls -oh /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1.7M Nov  7 19:20 /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r1
```

et aucun module chez moi non plus...

----------

## bosozoku

Arg j'ai essayé de privéligier les modules mais en fait c'est que ya des trucs je sais pas si c'est important et j'ai peur que de le mettre en module, ils ne soient pas chargés au démarrage.

----------

## yoyo

```
yoyo ~ % ll bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,5M nov  5 15:49 

yoyo ~ % lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ehci_hcd               25604  0 

uhci_hcd               28432  0 

usbcore                99044  4 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

nvidia               4818516  12
```

Les modules c'est bien quand on est un peu à l'étroit en ram (et surtout quand on n'utilise pas certains matos régulièrement) mais c'est chia?? quand on change/test régulièrement de nouveaux noyaux (nvidia, alsa entre autres).

J'ai des modules (support de fs, comme smbfs, nfs, ntfs, ext2/3 et usb_storage etc.) pour le matos dont je ne me sers que ponctuellement; tout le reste en dur (agpgart, alsa, etc.).

----------

## kwenspc

eh eh eh c'est à celui qui aura le plus gros!   :Laughing: 

(dslé...je   :Arrow:   [] )

pour moi 1.7Mo mais tout n'est pas en dur, j'ai quelques modules.

----------

## yoyo

Il y avait eu (il y a fort fort longtemps dans un royaume fort fort lointain ...   :Laughing:  ) un sujet du même tonneau : Mini sondage: la taille de votre kernel.

Le plus petit faisait moins de 800Ko, mais bon, c'était l'époque du gaming (2.4) : Snif ! Gorge nouée ! Petite larmichette ! C'était l'bon temps !!!

@bosozoku : c'est le rôle de hotplug de charger les modules en fonction du matos présent ... donc a priori il n'y a pas de raison qu'un module ne soit pas chargé au démarrage.

Enjoy !

----------

## kernelsensei

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,7M oct 21 08:20 vmlinuz-2.6.9-gentoo
```

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

speedstep_ich           6028  0

speedstep_lib           3968  1 speedstep_ich

prism54                53660  0

firmware_class         10368  1 prism54

```

Pour l'instant c'est moi qui gagne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Il y avait eu (il y a fort fort longtemps dans un royaume fort fort lointain ...   ) un sujet du même tonneau : Mini sondage: la taille de votre kernel.
> 
> Le plus petit faisait moins de 800Ko, mais bon, c'était l'époque du gaming (2.4) : Snif ! Gorge nouée ! Petite larmichette ! C'était l'bon temps !!!
> 
> @bosozoku : c'est le rôle de hotplug de charger les modules en fonction du matos présent ... donc a priori il n'y a pas de raison qu'un module ne soit pas chargé au démarrage.
> ...

 

Oui j'avais cherché ce sujet mais comme c'était loin, j'en ai fait un nouveau  :Smile: 

Ok merci bah je vais mettre la maximum en module alors.

----------

## mic006fr

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,4M oct 22 12:29 kernel-2.6.9-r1
```

Un gros kernel monolithique...

Je trouve que l'intérêt de compiler son kernel, c'est d'y mettre ce qu'on a besoin, et que ce que l'on a besoin. Alors autant tout mettre en dur, il charge tout en une fois, et une fois pour toute. Non ?

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Ok merci bah je vais mettre la maximum en module alors.

 

Attention, tout mettre en module n'est pas forcément une bonne chose : si comme moi, tu utilises X en permanence inutile de mettre agpgart (ou autre) en module; il sera de toute façon chargé => bouffera autant (voir plus) de mémoire.

Idem si tu as 'alsasound' de lancer au démarrage : aucun intérêt de mettre tes pilotes son en module ...

Un avantage des modules est le passage de paramêtres lors de leur chargement; on peut le faire au boot s'ils sont "en dur" mais c'est définitif (jusqu'au prochain reboot).

----------

## kernelsensei

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> -rw-r--r--  1 root 2,4M oct 22 12:29 kernel-2.6.9-r1
> ```
> ...

 

Perso c'est aussi ce que je pense ! Et pour les trucs gadgets qui pouraient servir un jour je modules !!

----------

## bosozoku

Ah ok, moi j'avais justement mis agpgart en module et plein d'autre chose ! 

Bon en faisant le ménage je descend à 1.4M.

Je me souviens qu'avec les 2.4, je descendais facilement à 1M voir moins. Les 2.6 sont donc plus gourmant en taille non ?

Il me semblait aussi qu'un kernel trop gros posait des problèmes à lilo lors de son amorçage.

Donc d'après ce que j'ai compris, c'est de mettre tout ce que l'on utilise au quotidien sans interruption en dur et les petits supports exotiques en modules.

Mais dans ce cas mon kernel va devenir enorme... (usb, sourie, agpgart et nvidia_agp, i2c, alsa, forcedeth)

D'après vous, tout ça en dur chargé une bonne fois pour toute, c'est mieux que de se trimbaler avec tous ces modules qui consomment de la mémoire ?

----------

## yoyo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> D'après vous, tout ça en dur chargé une bonne fois pour toute, c'est mieux que de se trimbaler avec tous ces modules qui consomment de la mémoire ?

 

Ben si tu les utilises en permanence (et que tu ne compte pas les décharger à un moment pour libérer de la mémoire)  : oui !

À pondérer tout de même avec les histoires de lilo (si tu es lilo user) ...

----------

## sireyessire

bon dans le genre mi monolitique mi modulaire (mais c'est bien parce qque c'est un laptop)

```
#ll /boot/bz*

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1808782 Mar 13  2004 bzImage

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1851007 Sep  1 15:22 bzImage.dev

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1849909 Oct 29 13:55 bzImage.dev.old

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1849909 Oct 29 13:55 bzImage.dev.perf

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  1846595 Oct 30 12:04 bzImage.dev.user

```

et en modules: 

```
# modprobe 

firmware_class  ieee1394        ndiswrapper     nvidia          ohci1394        raw1394         sbp2            usblp 

```

seul nividia est toujours monté.

voilà mais sinon, je suis pour le monolithique  :Wink: 

mais c'est vrai que mes 2.4 (oui yoyo, je sais le gaming..., mais je l'ai pas gardé longtemps car le 2.6.0-test* il déchirait pas mal  :Mr. Green:  ) était plus petit en moyenne. N'oublions pas non plus que le 2.6 contient plus de 6 millions de lignes de code alors je lui pardonne  :Laughing: 

----------

## Prosper4tie

```
prosper@altrus linux $ ls -oh arch/i386/boot/bzImage 

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1.7M Oct 22 20:42 arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

----------

## fafounet

et oui possédant un ancêtre je crois que j'ai la plus petite ici (euh je veux dire le plus petit ) : 

ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r7

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,1M sep 24  2003 /boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r7

----------

## kwenspc

@fafounet : tu le patch de temps en temps ton kernel? parce que les alertes de sécu il en a coulé sous les ponts depuis! (bon ok c'est de l'eau qui coule sous les ponts m'enfin j'avais que cette expression sous la main)

----------

## zdra

```
zdra@gentoo:~$ ls -lh /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,8M oct 22 23:14 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

```

J'ai presque tout en dure, sauf qq modules pour le support ntfs par exemple dont je me sert presque jamais....

----------

## guilc

Bon, a mon tour, celui de mon fixe va faire un peu tache :p

Le Fixe :

 *Quote:*   

> # ll -h /boot/bz*
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 3,2M nov  1 20:33 /boot/bzImage
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 3,2M nov  1 18:13 /boot/bzImage.old

  Gros kernel monolythique avec le support des modules juste pour nvidia

Ma passerelle :

 *Quote:*   

> # ll -h /boot/bz*
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2.7M Nov  5 12:02 /boot/bzImage
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2.7M Nov  5 02:40 /boot/bzImage.old

  Toujours monolythique, et pas de support de modules dedans (j'aime pas, car on peut charger des modules rendu invisibles par certaines méthodes, donc c'est idéal pour placer des backdoors ou autres trojans, donc sur la passerelle, pas question d'avoir le support des modules...).

Sinon, ce qui peut expliquer la taille de mes kernels "un peu" gros :

- Support de multiples FS étrangers : HFS, HFS+, UFS...

- Full support iptables ipv4 ET ipv6, full QoS

- Toutes options crypto activées

- GRSec sur la passerelle

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> @bosozoku : c'est le rôle de hotplug de charger les modules en fonction du matos présent ... donc a priori il n'y a pas de raison qu'un module ne soit pas chargé au démarrage.

 

Mhmm, oui et non  :Confused: 

A la limite, ce serait même un peu découragé depuis un certain temps ! ...

 *cat/etc/init.d/hotplug wrote:*   

> # nothing here anymore. Please use the coldplug package if you really want to
> 
> # load modules for devices that are discovered by your kernel before init runs.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Comme son nom l'indique, le rôle de hotplug est de réagir à un branchement/débranchement à chaud de matériel et non pas d'initialiser le matériel au démarrage du système.

J'admets qu'il y a un peu de confusion et que hotplug peut faire ce genre de chose mais ce n'est pas sa vocation première. 

D'autres techniques existent comme kmod associé aux module-init-tools et au fichier /etc/modules.conf.

Pour ceux qui n'utilisent pas UDEV, les modules peuvent être en partie gérés par DEVFS.

Et puis, il y a toujours moyen de forcer le montage via les scripts de démarrage (/etc/conf.d/local.start) ou les fichiers situés dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/

Bref, c'est pas les moyens qui manquent !  :Wink: 

Ah oui, et pour retomber IN :

```
bigben ~ # ls -oh /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,3M oct 23 13:08 /boot/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

```

Donc, un max en modules mais un de ces quatre, je crois que je vais essayer l'inverse ...  :Wink: 

----------

## matthias*

ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r8#1 

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,9M nov  6 17:22 /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r8#1

j'ai juste qq trucs en modules, ipw2100 + usb_printer + smbfs

----------

## befa

```
ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2.0M Nov  5 21:11 /boot/kernel-2.6.9
```

quel est l'impact? je veux dire d'avoit un noyau plus ou moins gros?

----------

## Polo

```
root@paul boot # ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,1M oct 22 22:55 /boot/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3
```

avec quasiment tout en dur....

----------

## Argian

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,5M mar 14  2004 /boot/kernel-2.4.25

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,3M aoû 10 11:43 /boot/kernel-2.6.4-reiser4

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,3M sep  9 10:28 /boot/kernel-2.6.4-r4-udev

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,1M oct 14 02:44 /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1
```

Le tout avec une chiée de modules pour tout ce qui est alsa, usb, i2c, ppp...

----------

## scout

```
scout ~ # ls -oh /boot/bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,0M sep 30 01:37 /boot/bzImage
```

Tout monolithique

mais bon j'ai pas encore remis le video4linux pour la webcam ...

----------

## moulux

Salut,

```

ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.9-ok

-rw-r--r--  1 root 3.3M Nov  8 20:16 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-ok

```

j'ai un petit soucis tout de meme niveau de la prise en charge des cartes réseau. Je n'arrive pas à trouver le pilote sk98lin, alors j'ai tout coché dans la section network..

Un peut bourrin, mais j'ai vraiment aucune idée...

a+

----------

## ghoti

 *moulux wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive pas à trouvé le pilote sk98lin, alors j'ai tout coché dans la section network..

 

Dans la configuration :

Device Drivers/Networking support/Network device support/Ethernet (1000 Mbit)/Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (SK98LIN)

Pour le lancer au démarrage, le renseigner dans /etc/modules.autoload.d

----------

## moulux

Salut,

genial, merci beaucoup   :Very Happy: 

a+

----------

## [vector]

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,0M oct 31 03:55 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,7M nov  9 21:22 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1-2

```

Le premier c'est un noyau genkernel et le deuxième c'est un noyau à la main pour ajouter le support ISA pour la vielle carte son.  :Smile: 

C'est la première fois que je compile un noyau (en fait la deuxième la première fois j'ai oublié une option) donc j'ai pas cherché à optimiser. Tout est en dur sauf les drivers ALSA.

----------

## nuts

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1785067 nov  6 10:24 bzImage

```

ca va, pas trop lourd le truc.

----------

## moulux

Salut,

mise à jour :

```

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2.1M Nov 10 00:40 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-ok

```

 :Wink: 

a+

----------

## cylgalad

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 783K aoû  9 11:37 bzImage
```

Je dois être le seul adepte du noyau léger et modulaire ici alors  :Laughing: 

```
du -s /lib/modules/2.4.27

19M     /lib/modules/2.4.27

```

Dont 3,8 Mo pour le nvidia.o

Sur mon seul PC sous 2.6 :

```
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1,3M oct 24 12:38 bzImage
```

Et :

```
du -s /lib/modules/2.6.9/

11M     /lib/modules/2.6.9/
```

----------

## geekounet

Bonjour,

Mon noyau que j'ai recompilé hier en essayant de l'optimiser un peu :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,7M nov  9 22:30 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r2
```

Ya qq modules pour alsa, nvidia et qq trucs que j'utilise pas souvent ou pas encore.

PS : c'est mon premier message sur ce forum  :Very Happy:  ! Bonjour à toute la communauté !

[EDIT] je suis passé aux nitro-sources, mais la taille reste la même.Last edited by geekounet on Thu Nov 11, 2004 9:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

Bonjour et bienvenu  à toi sur ce forum ! 

Oué j'ai essayé de mettre le maximum en modules mais sur un 2.6, c'est vraiment dur de passer en dessous de la barre de 1.2M...

----------

## theturtle123

un 2.4 monolithique :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1.5M Nov  7 17:24 /boot/kernel-2.4.27-r1-2
```

un 2.6 monolithique :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2.1M Oct 20 20:43 /boot/kernel-2.6.9

```

un autre 2.6 monolithique :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2.2M Nov  8 21:03 /boot/kernel-2.6.9
```

he oui, les tortues, ça aime les monolithes, ça doit être rapport à la carapace   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## noximus

Salut  :Wink: 

Vous faîtes des gros noyaux je trouve, personnellement je mets tout ce que je peux en modules sur mon desktop sinon sur mon serveur pas de modules. Voici la taille de mon noyau desktop :

```

ls -l /boot/kernel-2.6.9-mm1                                          14:51

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 778597 nov 10 05:47 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-mm1

```

Donc le initrd est assez conséquent :

```

ls -l /boot/initrd-2.6.9-mm1                                          14:52

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1660220 nov 10 05:52 /boot/initrd-2.6.9-mm1

Je me suis pris la tete pour les faire si petits au début mais maintenant j'ai la technique :)
```

----------

## bosozoku

Oué mais en fait d'après ce que j'ai compris, mettre le maximum en module n'a comme seul avantage d'utiliser moins de mémoire à l'amorçage du noyau mais après...

Je vais me faire un noyau monolythique. Parce que je viens de remarquer que tous les modules que je vois avec un lsmod, je les décharge jamais...

----------

## NiLuJe

Premier message ici, donc déjà, salut à tous  :Wink: 

Hop, on rentre dans le jeu :

```
1206546 nov 10 17:57 kernel-2.6.9-nitro2
```

Et j'ai lutté pour tomber à 1,2M ! (Donc forcément y'a un bordel de modules alsa & usb à côté ..)Last edited by NiLuJe on Wed Nov 10, 2004 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## _droop_

Bonjour

```

root # ls -l /boot/kernel-2.6.9-r1 

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1225585 oct 31 11:59 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-r1
```

avec les modules

```
du -sk /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/

4852    /lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r1/
```

Essentiellement, le son et le support pour les peripheriques usb.

Voila.

----------

## matthias*

bon ben je rajoute les miens

```

ls -oh k*

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,0M jan  8 11:25 kernel-2.6.10-ck-r2#1

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,5M jan  8 20:48 kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r3#10

```

----------

## limacette

j ai tout en dur :

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 2,1M déc  5 20:04 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-r4

```

----------

## zdra

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,1M jan  3 13:49 kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r2
```

presque pas de modules  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

```
ls -sh /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-splash

1,4M /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-splash
```

```
 lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

eth1394                18056  0

ohci1394               30852  0

ieee1394              294328  2 eth1394,ohci1394

nvidia               3462396  12

snd_seq_midi            6688  0

snd_emu10k1_synth       6912  0

snd_emux_synth         35840  1 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_seq_virmidi         6016  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_seq_midi_emul       7040  1 snd_emux_synth

snd_pcm_oss            49188  0

snd_mixer_oss          17920  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            32256  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6272  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49808  8 snd_seq_midi,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_seq_midi_emul,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_emu10k1            93060  3 snd_emu10k1_synth

snd_rawmidi            20128  3 snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          7052  7 snd_seq_midi,snd_emu10k1_synth,snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         73440  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                85640  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21508  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7684  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            3584  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7428  2 snd_emux_synth,snd_emu10k1

snd                    45796  17 snd_emux_synth,snd_seq_virmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               7520  1 snd

ext3                  112520  1

jbd                    53400  1 ext3

mbcache                 7044  1 ext3

nls_iso8859_15          4480  1

nls_cp437               5632  1

vfat                   11776  1

fat                    36128  1 vfat

nls_base                6528  4 nls_iso8859_15,nls_cp437,vfat,fat

```

----------

## Viiince

 *Quote:*   

> 2,1M -rw-r--r--  1 root root 2,1M déc 31 13:40 /boot/kernel-2.6.10
> 
> 

 

Compilé à la main, sans modules à part le nvidia, et sans trop d'optimisation

----------

## babykart

```
1,6M jan  7 22:57 kernel-2.6.10-morph10

1,6M jan  3 20:12 kernel-2.6.10-nitro2
```

les deux sont compilés avec gcc-3.4: il y avait une différence de 0.1Mo en plus avec gcc-3.3.4...

```
#  modprobe                                                                                                                              00:06:48

crc-ccitt           isofs               nls_cp850           nvidia              snd-cs8427          snd-mpu401-uart     udf                 

ehci-hcd            libcrc32c           nls_iso8859-1       sk98lin             snd-i2c             snd-rawmidi         uhci-hcd            

firmware_class      loop                nls_iso8859-15      snd-ac97-codec      snd-ice1712         snd-seq-midi        usb-storage         

intel-mch-agp       nls_cp437           nls_utf8            snd-ak4xxx-adda     snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx  subfs               

```

seuls crc-ccitt, libcrc32c, udf, firmware_class et usb-storage ne sont pas loadés...

----------

## NiLuJe

```
1,1M jan  8 20:14 kernel-2.6.10-nitro4
```

Gcc 3.4, Os, quasimment tout en module, juste les 'supports' en dur.

Et le lsmod qui fait peur du coup .. ^^

```
ext2 nls_iso8859_15 nls_cp850 vfat fat nls_base asb100 i2c_sensor uhci_hcd nvidia usbhid ne2k_pci 8390 crc32 ehci_hcd ohci_hcd i2c_nforce2 i2c_core nvidia_agp agpgart snd_seq_midi snd_emu10k1_synth snd_emux_synth snd_seq_virmidi snd_seq_midi_emul snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_emu10k1 snd_rawmidi snd_seq_device snd_ac97_codec snd_pcm snd_timer snd_page_alloc snd_util_mem snd_hwdep snd

```

  Y'a une floppée de modules Alsa ..

----------

## mr_pouit

ah moi c'est l'inverse ^^

un noyau un peu plus gros...

```
1,7M jan  8 20:47 /boot/kernel-2.6.10-nitro4
```

et un lsmod un peu moins fourni  :Wink: 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

processor              13668  0

parport_pc             21764  1

lp                      7812  0

parport                20672  2 parport_pc,lp

snd_intel8x0           27968  1

snd_ac97_codec         72608  1 snd_intel8x0

forcedeth              14784  0

ehci_hcd               27396  0

ohci_hcd               19080  0

nvidia_agp              5788  1

nvidia               3462044  12
```

je vois pas où je peux réduire plus  :Very Happy:  (et là le problème c'est que j'ai pas mis netfilter...)

----------

## Modano

Peu de modules (nvidia, visor..)

```

modano@squid modano$ ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.9

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,9M déc  1 18:41 /boot/kernel-2.6.9

```

----------

## Moktamok

```
-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,3M jan  3 01:11 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10
```

Moi qui croyait que tout mettre en module était la meilleur solution, apparement on est peu à le faire :/

----------

## matthias*

j'arrive pas à descendre plus bas

```

ll kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4#3

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1432729 jan  9 11:03 kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4#3

```

par contre le chargement des 35 modules au demarrage, ça booste pas le bazar  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

Salut tout le monde ! J'me lance, mon premier message  !  :Very Happy: 

```
ls -l /boot

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1956895 déc  6 21:05 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1943965 jan  8 16:42 kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

root billiob # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  243200  8

ppp_synctty            11456  0

ppp_async              12608  1

crc_ccitt               2432  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            27220  6 ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    8768  1 ppp_generic

w83627hf               30824  0

i2c_sensor              5440  1 w83627hf

i2c_isa                 2432  0

i2c_core               26944  3 w83627hf,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa

snd_via82xx            27716  0

snd_ac97_codec         72016  1 snd_via82xx

snd_mpu401_uart         8640  1 snd_via82xx

snd_rawmidi            26084  1 snd_mpu401_uart

ntfs                  101424  1

nvidia               3469404  12

8139too                25216  0

via_rhine              22596  0

```

J'ai un kernel assez gros et beaucoup de modules => manque d'optimisation ! Ce sont mes deux premières compil de kernel aussi !

Sinon, comment faîtes-vous (babykart et sireyessire) pour que modprobe vous affiche les modules pouvant être chargés ? (J'ai pourtant bien emerger le bash-completion.)

----------

## zdra

edit ~/.bachrc ya une ptite ligne à décommenter  :Wink: 

----------

## Polo

euh j'ai fait mon .bashrc a la main, on pourrait m'indiquer ce qu'il faut mettre pour la complétion auto de modprobe siouplé?

merci  :Smile: 

----------

## billiob

Merci, ça fonctionne bien. la ligne est :

```
[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion
```

----------

## kwenspc

un ptit nouveau pour moi :

1.7Mo  pour le noyau de mon serveur (pas de modules)

mais j'imagine qu'on peut faire bcp mieux, je vais epurer ça   :Smile: 

(cependant je pense rajouter grsec)

----------

## zdra

 *Polo wrote:*   

> euh j'ai fait mon .bashrc a la main, on pourrait m'indiquer ce qu'il faut mettre pour la complétion auto de modprobe siouplé?
> 
> merci 

 

Tu peux trouver un skelete de ce fichier dans /etc/skel/.bachrc

C'est là qu'on trouve les fichiers par défaut qui sont mis dans ~/ quand on crée un nouveau utilisateur.

----------

## matthias*

encore qq kb de gagner en mettant netfilter en modules

```

ll /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4#5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1364383 jan  9 15:25 /boot/kernel-2.6.10-gentoo-r4#5

```

j'ai plus que la section IDE à regarder, mais ça me fait un peu peur de toucher à ça  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

Sinon, pour le débat trolleux modules vs buildin, voila ce que je penses:

Si on fait un kernel à la main, sur mesure pour son ordi, et qu'on ne prévoit pas de changer de matériel, il est plus rapide d'avoir tout (ou presque) en buildin. On peut quand meme avoir qq modules, comme vfat qui ne sont nécésaire que lorsqu'on monte une disqutte/clef usb.

Les modules sont interraissant, et meme surpuissant, quand on veut faire un kernel général qui doit tourner sur plusieurs matos différents. C'est le cas du liveCD par exemple. Et c'est aussi assé interraissant si on change régulierement de matos.... Et ça évite aussi les faire paniquer les amis, j'ai eu le coup, un copain qui vient avec un disque dure formaté en ntfs, j'avais pas compilé le ntfs, il a vraiment paniqué et a été dégouté de linux quand il a vu que j'ai du commencer à recompiler le kernel pour ajouter le module ntfs.

Bref il me semble qu'en général le mieux c'est: tout en buildin, sauf le support de ce qui est removable (masse storage, vfat, ....)

----------

## kwenspc

[OFF]

Eh zdra : ayé t'es vétérand now!!!!   :Smile:   tu viens de poster ton millième message! tadaaaaa

bah euh...c tout.

[/OFF]

----------

## zarasoustra17

```
$ ls -oh /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9-nitro4

-rw-r--r--  1 root 1,8M nov 27 11:24 /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.9-nitro4

$ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                 7680  0

w83l785ts               6364  0

w83781d                33712  0

i2c_sensor              3072  2 w83l785ts,w83781d

i2c_nforce2             5056  0

i2c_core               19024  5 i2c_dev,w83l785ts,w83781d,i2c_sensor,i2c_nforce2

nvidia               3459292  12

nvsound              1530728  1

```

Je n'ai en module que ce qui obligatoire (nvidia) et ce dont je ne sais pas à l'avance si j'en aurais l'usage (sensors).

Par contre j'ai toujours un noyau dans mon /boot/ compilé en maximum de modules dans le cas ou je devrais changer subitement de matériel (ceux qui ont dû changer de CM avec un noyau hyper optimisé pour leur hardware comprendront...).

----------

## Enlight

Valà mon premier, (francisation à faire encore)

```
root@Unicorn linux # ls -oh /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

-rw-r--r--  1 root 2.3M Jan  7 00:20 /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13

root@Unicorn linux # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

firmware_class          7552  0

ndiswrapper           105172  0

nvidia               4813844  0

root@Unicorn linux #

```

----------

## zdra

 *zarasoustra17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre j'ai toujours un noyau dans mon /boot/ compilé en maximum de modules dans le cas ou je devrais changer subitement de matériel (ceux qui ont dû changer de CM avec un noyau hyper optimisé pour leur hardware comprendront...).

 

J'ai voulu faire un kernel avec genkernel justement pour ça... mais ça n'a vraiment pas marché, il savait pas booter. Mais j'ai pas cherché plus loins, jcois que je vais faire un kernel générique manuellement avec tt les modules pour le support d'un peu tout ce qui est utile, et sans ce qui est vraiment completement inutile.

----------

